# goodbye cycle?



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Anyone sold a bike to them?

I saw an ad in the mtbr newsletter, and have a bike I've been trying to sell, so I filled out their form, not committing to anything, just curious. 
So they came back with an offer that surprised me. I was expecting less. 

I'm wondering if anyone has any horror stories, before I send them my bike.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

As long as you get the $$$ before sending it I wouldnt be too worried (unless they pay western union lol)


----------



## goodbyecycle (Oct 13, 2011)

*Tell us what happened!*

Your feedback is important to us! Feel free to comment publicly we try to do the right thing for everyone so I am confident this story has a happy ending.


----------



## ktfun (Mar 24, 2007)

I too checked out the ad as I also have a bike I wish to sell. I am a bit leery of Goodbye Cycles. They are supposedly interested in high end bikes, but they have labeled Sram components with Shimano, and have misspelled Campagnolo several times as well in the bike quote form.


----------



## xufima (Jun 4, 2009)

I've been trying to sell a 98 s-works with a mix of older and more modern parts so I tried Goodbye Cycles. Their communication during the appraisal process was good but in the end they weren't interested in the bike.


----------



## goodbyecycle (Oct 13, 2011)

*Corrections to the bike form*

We launched a new website 2 weeks ago. I noticed the same errors you mentioned on the SRAM component options but I had not noticed the misspelling on Campagnolo. Thanks for the heads up! We will get it corrected today.

The people behind the website (Leonard and Paul) are cyclists. But we have to rely on non-cyclist to build our website.

If you ever have any questions or or you just want to talk about bikes, give us a call!

Toll Free 855-201-4225


----------



## jsoutherly (Mar 9, 2007)

I sold a S-works Stumpjumper To them and they are excellent they paid for the shipping i didn't have to leave and once it arrived the payment was sent out the next day, Perfect transaction couldn't be happier.


----------



## ktfun (Mar 24, 2007)

I ealier noted that I was cautious about Goodbye Cycles, but I did end up selling them a bike and could not be more pleased. Leonard was very good with response and content via email. I spoke with Paul twice and he was great to deal with. Payment via Paypal was initiated within three hours of their having received my bike. Would gladly do business with them again.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

I was going to sell my 08 EX 9.0 to them. They guy i emailed with was very fast, and friendly.The price i was given was just slightly under what i wanted to get for the bike, but it was very fair. I would trust their business 100%. They send a prepaid bicycle box right out to you, with the tools to dissassemble. Just box it up and have UPS come pick it up. Super easy. The only reason i didnt sell to them was because i decided to hang on to the bike being that the the new bike that i was eyeing up had been sold. In the future, i wouldnt hesistate to use them. Great guys!


----------



## jack and coke (Jan 17, 2012)

Anybody else notice that right after Goodbyecycle posted, Two users posted about a positive transaction with this company. Funny thing is look at their post count......then the join date. Really strange.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I'll play. I read this post when it first came up and thought I'd try it out just for kicks (I almost felt bad doing this but I'll bet 90% of their offers are just inquiries). I have exactly the kind of bike they are looking for, according to them. The offer I got was ridiculous, bordering on laughable. It was about half of what I could sell it for on e-bay. I guess if you were desperate it would be an easy way of unloading your bike to pay some bills. I know they need to make some money after they buy it but at least make the offer good enough that I'm tempted.


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

Like reading comments on phone apps. The first one is A L W A Y S the developer. The next few are their friends...lol.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

To be fair and honest, my inquiry to Goodbye Cycle did not include a picture of my bike. As they say "a picture is worth a thousand words" I really think that if I had provided a good picture my offer may have been closer to what I was hoping for. I'm sure I fall into the trap that most of us do, thinking our bikes are worth more than they are, especially this one, at least for me. I have since had the pleasure of talking with the owner and he was able to explain their purchasing process. I really think it could work for most people if you don't want to go through the hassle of dealing with e-bay and all the crazy offers you get after posting on craigs list. One honest buyer who knows his stuff is better than 10 maybes.

I have to say, this guy is pretty cool and I think it is a really smart idea to help a lot of people unload high end bikes.


----------



## nickaver (Jan 27, 2012)

*Goodbye to Goodbye cycle*

I just checked with them to see how much they would give me for my 2009 Trek Fuel EX 8.
Now my bike may not be as high end as they get but its not a walmart bike. They told me they would not buy it because it had Shimano slx components.

I would have to almost agree with what member Jack and coke wrote.

Anybody else notice that right after Goodbyecycle posted, Two users posted about a positive transaction with this company. Funny thing is look at their post count......then the join date. Really strange.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Nickaver...I'm sure you really like your bike and think it is great but if a company wants to buy high end bikes, SLX probably doesn't cut it. I wouldn't try to sell my road bike to them with 105 on it.

I agree with you though. It isn't my business and I don't know their inner workings but I would think that any nice bike could bring at least some profit. Maybe is just isn't enough for them to justify their time.

It would be interesting to find out their average profit margin but that is probably their happy trade secret.


----------



## ssiegrist (Jun 22, 2011)

Silfenfoe, did they pay you to post that? What kind of bike did you offer them?


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

ssiegrist said:


> Silfenfoe, did they pay you to post that? What kind of bike did you offer them?


Ha! No, but fair enough. If you read my previous post I pretty much summed up how I felt when I got my offer. I stand by that initial feeling. That being said, I have since had the opportunity to talk with the owner so I could figure out why I got (IMO) lowballed. He was cordial and straight forward and had some good reasons. If I wanted to pursue it I could have actually attached a picture and gone further into detail. My fault in the end because I didn't really want to sell my bike anyway, just curious. Although if I'd been offered enough to cover some new ENVE wheels I would have jumped at it.

I put up an 09 Turner DW pimped to the 9's. Retail was $7500.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

Lets see what they make of my Heckler I just submitted for a quote.


----------



## unicron (Mar 16, 2008)

I am currently in the process of selling my Ventana El Ciclon to Goodbye Cycles as we speak. So far they have answered all of my questions in a timely manner and have been very nice. I got a bit lower than what I would have gotten if I listed it on Ebay or here but with no Ebay or Paypal fees it made up for the difference. I told them I would only ship the bike to them cash on delivery with a Postal Money Order as my only accepted form of payment. They were fine with that and just asked me to send them my tracking # after I ship it so they can have the payment ready when the bike arrives. I highly doubt that a non-legitimate company would have so readily accepted that option without trying to force me into a different payment method. I will keep you guys posted on how this progresses as I am supposed to ship the bike out early next week but so far so good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

nickaver said:


> Anybody else notice that right after Goodbyecycle posted, Two users posted about a positive transaction with this company. Funny thing is look at their post count......then the join date. Really strange.





nickaver said:


> Anybody else notice that right after Goodbyecycle posted, Two users posted about a positive transaction with this company. Funny thing is look at their post count......then the join date. Really strange.


A little presumptious, wouldn't you say?

Ive been a member of this board for years, and have no connection with this company whatsoever.My positive experience was directly related to the expectation i had for them before i even wrote an email. I was looking to sell my bike a while back and found goodbye cycles when I was browsing the bikes wanted section here. It didnt work out for me for a couple of reasons.

1. The bike i was looking to get sold out from under me.

2. The price i got from goodbye wasnt as high as i would like. Im assuming their business, like any other these days has a tight profit margin. Why would they offer you the world for a bike that you can't even sell? Trade in your car at a dealer for fast, convienient transactions. If you want to get the most for it, youll sit on it until the right person comes along and buys it. Goodbye will send you cash quick if thats what you're looking for.

Dont be a hater bro. I wish i had the brass to start a company like that one.


----------



## Giant Chachi (Jan 9, 2012)

I haven't tried Goodbye Cycle at all, but to me it seems the common issue is what people think when trading in a car to a car dealership. Usually the person trading it in thinks they should get "retail" for the car they are selling, but it doesn't work like that. If you want a retail value for it, you have to do the leg work and earn that retail value. The car dealer isn't going to give you top dollar for it, because they are there to make a profit, and if they give you full retail, they have no room to make any money. So, they give you less than retail, but you don't have to do any work to get rid of it. 

But, going this channel, you need to expect a wholesale price for your bike. They have to make money, as they are a for profit business. They have expenses like any other business that they have to cover. So, there is no way they are going to give you what you could sell it for on your own.....the math doesn't workout that way. Now, if they have a customer looking for a specific bike, maybe they will go over and above, because they know there is still a profit to be made.

I will say as you all mentioned above, I find the couple of posts that say how great it is, that only have one post, and joined to just post their comments, does make me leary.


----------



## jack and coke (Jan 17, 2012)

I am not by any means attacking the business model of this company. I simply noticed that right after this company made a post in this thread, 2 users (ktfun/99mikegt) posted a positive experience with the company. I also happened to notice the low post count, then noticed they had been registered for a few years. I simply found that to be really odd. I understand many people join forums and lurk without ever posting. Just thought it was funny that this thread helped them bust our of their shell


----------



## nickaver (Jan 27, 2012)

*My apology.*

I would first like to apologies to Leonard the owner of Goodbye cycle for my post earlier.
I was happy this morning when Leonard took time out of his day to give me a call and explain a little about his business and why he did not want to buy my Trek EX 8 from me.

After speaking to him for a few minutes he told me that he would still be willing to work something out with me. Which I thought was really cool on his part.

After speeking to Leonard I now would not hesitate do sell him my bike. (for a fair price of courses).

Shout maybe he could sponsor me if he's looking to get his good name out there. Maybe he could sponsor me.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

I also sent in specs on a bike for a quote. Substantially lower than what I expected. Oh well I guess I have to keep it for now.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

trodaq said:


> I also sent in specs on a bike for a quote. Substantially lower than what I expected. Oh well I guess I have to keep it for now.


ditto on my quote...


----------



## roach (Sep 12, 2005)

I sent Goodbye Cycle a form for a quote and was shocked of the lowball offer they made me. My rear Mavic Crossmax wheel that I just put on the bike is worth more alone than the offer they made for the whole bike. If they really knew what high end bike and components are really worth they would have never offered me that kind of money and made an offer that would have been fair. Not impress at all !!!


----------



## goodbyecycle (Oct 13, 2011)

*1999 Specialized FSR*



roach said:


> I sent Goodbye Cycle a form for a quote and was shocked of the lowball offer they made me. My rear Mavic Crossmax wheel that I just put on the bike is worth more alone than the offer they made for the whole bike. If they really knew what high end bike and components are really worth they would have never offered me that kind of money and made an offer that would have been fair. Not impress at all !!!


Don't get mad, give us a call! Maybe we missed something- (855) 201-4225 toll free!

There is a real human that loves bikes on the other end of that e-mail or phone. Even if we don't make a deal. You will have a friend in Texas to go ride with next time you are here.

The upside is that now you have a bid (which you are not obligated to take), and you still have the option to sell it locally at your discretion. We're here to make it easy... sometimes our service is not a fit but at least you have an option you did not have yesterday.


----------



## roach (Sep 12, 2005)

goodbyecycle said:


> Don't get mad, give us a call! Maybe we missed something- (855) 201-4225 toll free!
> 
> There is a real human that loves bikes on the other end of that e-mail or phone. Even if we don't make a deal. You will have a friend in Texas to go ride with next time you are here.
> 
> The upside is that now you have a bid (which you are not obligated to take), and you still have the option to sell it locally at your discretion. We're here to make it easy... sometimes our service is not a fit but at least you have an option you did not have yesterday.


One think that would help all the members here is if you would tell us about your background in the bike industry and how you proceed to review bikes when you receive quotes. After working in the bike industry myself, I question your ability to evaluate a bike and his components as your offer to me not to mention any numbers was not even close to a fraction of the parts on the bike like I said in my previous post.


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

roach said:


> One think that would help all the members here is if you would tell us about your background in the bike industry and how you proceed to review bikes when you receive quotes. After working in the bike industry myself, I question your ability to evaluate a bike and his components as your offer to me not to mention any numbers was not even close to a fraction of the parts on the bike like I said in my previous post.


I feel that this is a little aggressive:skep:. He gave you a quote, and none of "the members" have any idea what your bike even was. Could have been a piece o poo. Also he has to make a profit, so of course your not going to get the same as if you were selling it yourself. This is just like selling a used car on your own, or to a dealer, one is a hassle but you get more cash, the other is convenient but less profitable.

I have received a quote from goodbycycles and thought it was reasonable. Yes, a little lower than i hoped, but i still considered it because of the potential ease of transaction. Life ended up getting busy and i didn't follow through, but i thought Leonard was very pleasant to deal with.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Once again, the problem I'm seeing here is that your bike is worth more to you than it's actual value. If your bike was/is a 1999 Specialized FSR, without knowing more, I wouldn't pay more than $400 for it and that is a private party sale. You are essentially asking for the easiest way out and he needs to make a profit so I'd guess your offer was closer to $250 if you even got an offer at all. I'm really not trying to bag on you, just pointing out reality. Sometimes it's a hard slap to the face. Throwing a nice wheel on the bike makes it nicer for you but you won't get the value back out of it when you sell it. That is why most people hang on to the older parts so that when they do re-sell, they can swap out and sell the new stuff seperately or build up a new frame.

You've used that bike for its profitable life span, sell it cheap or give it to a noob friend and move on to a new bike. I've done it several times and I love to see my old stuff getting used.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

Seriously - you guys should back off a bit. If your not interested, then simply dont do business or waste his time giving out quotes. Bikes are a dime a dozen. Great bikes are a dime a dozen, so sell it yourself if you want top dollar. Take it FWIW and get over it. Damn


----------



## gfs69 (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, my bike is packed up and shipping out to them tomorrow. So far, they have been great. I have communicated with emails and a phone call. 

I received what I thought was a fair price for my bike. They made me an offer, but once I sent some photos, and explained the condition in more detail, they raised the offer a bit and included free shipping. 

They said once that it is received, they will quickly inspect it, and pay me through Paypal. They could also write a check, but I would rather just have the instant payment. 

I will post up again when the deal is completed.


----------



## transientgolf (Jan 22, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, is anyone willing to share the offer % relative to new/retail price? I guess it is really only relevant for newer bikes but I think that is what they want anyway....


----------



## gfs69 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Update*

Well, I am a satisfied customer. They received my bike today, took a few hours to make sure everything was as described, and paid me through Paypal. Everything went off with out a hitch. (Except FedEx who took two days longer than they originally said they would). Would use them again in the future for sure.


----------



## unicron (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi, just thought I would update you on my experiences. Everything went very smoothly, great communication and they were a pleasure to talk to on the phone. I did receive a lower bid than what I would list it for on here of course but once I factored in the Ebay fees, shipping costs and just time and headaches in general the lower offer did not seem so bad. Now its time to start building up the new Rune I got rid of it for!


----------



## pdriley (Jan 29, 2012)

*good experience overall*

I recently sold my 29er MTB to Goodbye Cycle. A lot of concern at first whether they were legitimate, but read the posts here and discussed options with Leonard and Paul at GBC. They seem up front and reasonable. I did end up sending my bike to them after we arranged satisfactory payment (via Pay Pal, which I guess they had not done before, surprisingly). My bike arrived there a bit damaged (scratched in transit) which was in part my fault due to not packing the bike as well as I should have. The other issue was that they felt the bike was not as advertised to them - regarding level of component group. This was (I think) due to what seems inadequate means to describe the bike on their website. The have a clean website except they do not provide an adequate menu from which to describe a particular bike. For example, one of their drop down options for component level says "Shimano SRAM XX" and doesn't appear to distinguish Shimano vs SRAM. They also allow for the possibility of sending only a single photo of the bike. They could make improvements in these areas. We did eventually come to a price agreement taking into account the bike damage and component level, and I have to say they were responsive, courteous and seemingly well intentioned in their dealings with me.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

*Excellent Experience as well*

Sent in the info and a picture of my roadbike. They made what I thought was a very good offer. Shipped the bike C.O.D. Received the cashier's check about 7 business days later.

Would definitely do business with them again.


----------



## brainbckt (Dec 30, 2003)

Gave these guys a try after growing weary of dealing with the flakes responding to my classifieds here at mtbr and over at pinkbike (selling a 2008 Santa Cruz Bullit). I sent an inquiry and got an offer back the next business day. As others have noted, this is no different than selling your used car to a dealer - you're not going to get street price, as the dealer has to resell the vehicle, cover his overhead, and earn a little margin. On that basis, I felt the offer was fair. I used their FedEx shipping, which was $59 for a pickup at my house. Bike was delivered to them on a Tuesday and I received a check the following Monday (they have a paypal option that I'm assuming is quicker, but I didn't want to incur the paypal fees). Communication was timely throughout - they invariably responded in less than a business day. So...overall, a positive experience. Would sell to them again.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Maybe I missed it, but do they sell bikes? What are they doing with the bikes they buy? I just filled out the form to see if they buy frames. I figure they don't, but can't hurt to ask I guess. I didn't see anything on the site that says they don't.


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

Looking at their ebay listings it appears that they part everything out and sell it all individually. Lot's of components for sale, and some frames.

ebay.com/sch/m.html?_from=&_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ssn=goodbyecycle&_pgn=3&_skc=50&rt=nc]goodbyecycle | eBay


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Well, they only buy complete bikes, no frames, which really doesn't make sense if they are stripping the bikes and selling the parts and frames anyways. It's all good though cause I'm sure I would have been lowballed and wouldn't have sold anyways.


----------



## voodooridr (Jul 4, 2012)

I asked them for a quote on my Rotec and they said it was too unique for them to be able to sell


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

If this is true that they strip the bikes and sell parts and frames separately I could see why Nubser would wonder why they just don't buy a frame only. But my guess is that the money is made from selling the parts and the frames are sold dirt cheap. This being because rarely does someone purchase and older frame design to build up. Most buy a new frame and purchase the parts they can afford. Which in this case these parts are perfect for. And also I would imagine the high percent of parts sold is for people buying replacement and to upgrade.


----------



## chrisdusack (Jan 28, 2004)

I used Goodbye Cycle to sell me wife's 2010 Specialized Era. I would highly recommend using them. The quote form is free and if you don't like the quoted price, simply don't sell to them. I also sent them a link to about 20 high quality pictures of her bike after receiving the quote as the bike had some scratches. They did adjust the original quote slightly after they were able to view the pictures. I still thought the quote was fair. I packed up the bike, sent it out to them and received a check a few days later. I would gladly sell another bike to them.


----------



## floorinfool (Aug 13, 2012)

*Must have more money than brains...or time.*

So, I think I am tracking on most of the details here. They are a business, and must make money to stay in business. Everyone needs to make a living, and every dollar you have or get came from someone else. They have overhead. A shop with employees/partners, taxes, a BIKE magazine ad, and a web designer to pay. Lets not forget about the 10% eBay/paypal fees, since that is where they sell most of their items that they buy. So, with all of these expenses, their profit margin on every bike purchase must be significant. I would guess that this margin must be at least $800+. They specify that they are only interested in ,"gently used, high end bicycles", and more specially, xtr, x0, xx components. They also mention that the components must be the current model, or in mint condition. To sum it up, they are cherry picking. Everybody dreams of scoring a great deal on a high end bike, but I have never seen it as a business. They are discouraging people from selling their items on eBay or Craigslist, so they can buy them and resell them on ebay . Check them out on eBay, they are stripping bikes and selling them as parts at HIGH USED PRICES. These guys even sell their shifters/brake levers separately so they can raise the prices. 
So, why do I care? They are raising the prices of used bike equipment. This business is taking reasonable eBay/Craigslist deals away from you and I, and reselling them at much higher prices. I buy all my bike gear off eBay and Craigslist, and don't like what is happening here. Selfish of me, yes, but I also have a lot of friends that do the same. So, that is my take on the "who, what , when and where" portion.
I just cant grasp the why. Why do people sell their "gently used high end xtr/xx/x0 bikes" to these guys? Their claim to fame is that it is easier than Craigslist and eBay. If you are listing a detailed description, with pictures (not required by any, but highly recommended), and are responsible for the packing and shipping of the bike, how is it easier than eBay? They mention a Dr. from Oklahoma bringing them "4 pimped out ti bikes" on their website. Maybe it made sense to him. Maybe they should advertise in M.D. Monthly. Im not a Dr. from Oklahoma, and I cant afford to get $1,000 less than I should on the bike that I need to sell.
So, what would I suggest? Sell you bike on Craigslist if you are looking for fast cash with the least amount of work. Its free and easy to list. If you list your, "gently used, high end bicycles" on Craigslist with a detailed description and pictures for $1,000 less than it is would sell for on ebay, someone will come and give you cash for it within the hour. If you want to get the best $ for your bike then list it on eBay yourself. If you have a detailed description and pictures, you will get MUCH MORE THAN THEY WILL PAY with a no reserve auction. If you want to spend 2 more minutes, and are apprehensive, check similar items/completed listings and do a buy it now, or reserve. If you are in a hurry to get cash, drop the price a few hundred bucks and require immediate payment. IT WILL SELL FAST!
And, if you love your bike, you can get that warm fuzzy feeling knowing that it is going to someone that will ride it instead of going to some chop shop in Texas. Take a look at these guys in their Bike Mag add&#8230;


----------



## hurricanebama (Apr 17, 2004)

Maybe it is all a front and what they are selling are all parts off of stolen bikes. hmmmmm What gets me is how ridiculous their prices are on Ebay. I can buy the stuff for a small percentage more brand spanking new from the local bike shop. But hey, thats just me. Some people have more money than sense.


----------



## goodbyecycle (Oct 13, 2011)

*Prices too high, offers too low, front for stolen goods... Really??*

I am one of the owners of Goodbye Cycle, I started it because I love bikes and I like to buy new bikes. My wife (other owner) was tired of the garage being full of bikes and she kept asking me to sell some of them. I realized that many of my friends had the same issue. We try really hard to do the right thing for all of our friends in the cycling industry. We are not getting rich but we are feeding a bunch of kids and riding bikes.

If you think our offers are too low, do not sell your bike to us. If you read through these posts, you will notice that most of the negative stuff is from people that have not done business with us. We can't obviously offer everyone what they want for their bike, if you don't like it, you can sell it elsewhere. If you do like your offer, you can be assured you will get paid in a timely manner and be treated fairly.

If you think our prices are too high on ebay, remember, most of the items we sell on Ebay include free shipping and have a 14 day no questions return policy. So if we are a few bucks higher, that might be why. However, we do not set the prices on Ebay, you do! If our price is too high, the item does not sell. It is that simple.

On the last point, all I can say is, really...?? This guy that does not even know us is floating the suggestion publicly that we are some sort of a illegal front operation.... Before you post something negative like this about someone, give them a call or report them to the police! If you have no idea what you are talking about, maybe it's not really your place to make such a comment...

So once again, here's my toll free number: (855) 201-4225. If you are not happy with anything Goodbye Cycle has done, call us. We want to make it right!


----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)

They obviously aren't going to offer retail prices (or the ebay value) because they are in it to make money when they sell it. If you want full value, sell it on ebay.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

A few points:

1.) GBC represents themselves well here; believe it or don't, your choice. DEAL WITH THEM or not, your choice. Some folks have, and have been satisfied. Others, less so. It happens.

2.) IT'S NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS WHETHER OR NOT THEY ARE BUYING COMPLETE HIGH-END BIKES AND STRIPPING THEM FOR PARTS TO PROFITEER; IT'S NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS HOW THEY OPERATE. DEAL WITH THEM OR DON'T. TALK ABOUT WHAT YOU KNOW, NOT WHAT YOU THINK OR SUSPECT. Anything else is bullsh**. If you sell them a bike, you have decided the price is right; your interest is over.

3.) I won't deal with GBC because I don't have anything they'd be interested in. By the time I'm ready to deal with any bike, it's because I wore out the last one and need a replacement. But, hey -- GBC dudes -- best of luck to your biz, really.


----------



## MObiker (Feb 14, 2004)

I contacted these guys about buying a SC Blur I have had sitting on the shelf for a few years now due to my switch to 29ers. I thought they gave me a fair price for my bike and it was packed up and shipped to them last week. Although they funded my paypal account I had to sign a shipping agreement which gives them the option of sending the bike back or renegotiating the price if the product is not as advertised. I guess this makes sense since they haven't seen the bike yet except a few pictures. Not expecting any issues since it is a nice bike.
Shipping cost and paypal fees ( 2.9% ) knock the sale down a bit but I didn't even get a bite on craigslist so for me this was a great option. 
My wife usually keeps a count on how many bikes I have so since I had recently purchased a new Spec camber I should be safe from her wrath, LOL.


----------



## chekuen (Sep 14, 2008)

Here is the DEAL......

These guys are HONEST. I have had a wonderful experience with them. The bike market used bike market is soft. Meaning its competitive and time consuming to unload your bike. I have bought and sold many bikes. More so because I can't make up my mind on what I like. Leonard took his time and was very fair with me. Beyond what I would of expected. I like these guys. They have integrity. They are honest. and Gave me a more than fair price for my particular situation. Here is the real answer....... I would use them again. and I have already referred my friends to them..... So lots of PROs for me.......

and they are certainly not CONS. they are honest folks..... they are good guys that cycle and sell bicycles.


----------



## bender85 (Jun 10, 2012)

*What scam artists*



goodbyecycle said:


> We launched a new website 2 weeks ago. I noticed the same errors you mentioned on the SRAM component options but I had not noticed the misspelling on Campagnolo. Thanks for the heads up! We will get it corrected today.
> 
> The people behind the website (Leonard and Paul) are cyclists. But we have to rely on non-cyclist to build our website.
> 
> ...


I had some troubles in the past with Leonard screwing me over in a deal because he didn't want to pay me the money he said he would. I tried to do business with them a few months later just to find out he is still the same scam artist. Bottom line DO NOT do business with these people because they will tell you they will buy your bike then not get back to you for a month on sending it to them. That way they can "claim' the aren't buying bikes at the time and the deal they set will be void.


----------



## rixsurfer (Jan 9, 2007)

Just thought I'd share my experiences. I've sold to Goodbye on two occasions. Once shortly after they opened and again this month. In both cases I went in anticipating to get a wholesale price on my bike and in both cases ended up getting a little more than I expected. Both of my bikes (Blur XC carbon and a Racer X) were in well taken care of and it excellent condition so there wasn't really anything they could ding me on. I'm in the DFW area so I actually drove out to Granbury to drop off the bike. That made things easier since I didn't have to bother with shipping.

Overall...nice guys, straight forward and easy to deal with. Don't expect to get market value but all things considered (ease and speed of transaction...and not having to mess with morons on ebay or craigslist) I was happy with their offers.


----------



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

They can have my 09 Rockhopper pro for $150..


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

never know this existed. just sent in my info for a quote. gonna read through this thread now... haha


----------



## nsingsen (Jun 11, 2014)

I am in the process of a bad experience with these guys. I am not going to rant and rave but, give a heads up so others know to approach with caution. 

1. When you fill out their quote request form the component drop down has a list that starts with "FULL - Component Group XXXXXXX"
2. Below that it changes to Derailleur XXXXXXXXX - 
The change from FULL to Derailleur driven implies to me that they are expecting mixed components, but are most concerned with the rear derailleur. 
Thus, I filled out the form and indicated my bike had an Ultegra 10 sp rear derailleur, which it does, with other mixed components. 

I was pretty excited about the quote I got back, so I accepted the offer and sent my bike to them at my own expense. They transferred the money to me before the bike shipped, but when they received the bike they informed me it was not as they expected and opened a Paypal dispute. I had to send the money back, and they basically demanded I send them more money to ship my bike back to me. 

I sent the money back the same day but asked via email if they would consider picking up the return shipping, since their form was confusing. This was five days ago, I emailed the person who asked for the refund and the owner, neither of who have had the courtesy to respond to me, positively or negatively. 

Basically, at this point, these guys have my bike hostage and in my view want to screw me out of $100 to ship my bike to them and then back again. Draw your own conclusions, but I think it is a pretty lame way to do business.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Beware of Goodbye Cycle...*

Guys, GBC bases their purchase quotes from the Bicycle Blue Book - which they claim is an "accurate" gauge of market prices, based on documented transactions. It always looks attractive to you - but where they *GET* you, is in the CONDITION of your bike overall. Don't get greedy and choose them to PayPal you the money for your bike. If they "determine" wear on your bike is higher than expected...they will immediately file a "not as described" claim on PP - meaning they want all or part of their $$$ back. This means if you don't comply......they can deduct 100% of what they paid you directly from your checking account, with one click of the mouse, while still holding your bike hostage. Its an old trick, done to deepen their net discount and further lower their acquisition costs.

I tried to dispute the condition with Leonard, but he wanted $150 back or he was going to reverse the entire deal. :skep: This happened after spending nearly $600 with them. If you do _choose_ to deal with them....you are much safer having them send you a check(4-8 days).

YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED....


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

That's why you maintain a pp account not attached to your bank account. Feed it money as needed or if you sell something as soon as the money hits the account, take it out. So if a dispute happens, paypal can only awards them what money, if any, is in the account. No money, no award. I learned this the hard way when I bought something and the guy didn't ship it. I filed a claim and won and pp refunded me like $6 of $80 that I gave the guy for the item I bought. I inquired and was told that was all that was in the account so that's all they could give me. Sometimes you have to fight shady with shady.


----------



## nsingsen (Jun 11, 2014)

So unfortunately, my situation is over. I paid shipping to get it to them and they held my bike hostage until I paid to ship it back even though I asked the owner to share some of the shipping with me based on what I saw as a reasonable request. I see some others have had positive experiences with them, but be warned. If your transaction doesn't go exactly how THEY see fit they will screw you. The employee quoted policy is to protect themselves and make sure the customer is left holding the bag. If you are confident your bike is EXACTLY as quoted, give it a shot, otherwise STAY AWAY.


----------



## goodbyecycle (Oct 13, 2011)

Nathan, I am sorry for any misunderstanding. From my perspective, you told us your bike had Ultegra components and it did not. It's think it is that simple. We paid to ship the bike to us based on what you told us, it was wrong. So we asked you to pay to ship it back. I think that is fair. And by the way, it was $50 you paid for return ship, not 100 as you stated earlier. 

I hope you found a new home for your bike. We try hard to be fair to everyone and if we failed to be fair in anyway, I apologize.


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

I actually sold GBC a high end bike a couple of years ago. Everything went well and I got what I wanted for the bike. It was a bit lower than what I could have probably sold it on my own but it was way easier so worth the small loss.


----------



## spatchy (Mar 1, 2014)

I wanted to post my experience selling my 2012 Felt Edict Pro to Goodbye Cycle. I filled out their form on their website, provided a detailed description of the bike and the condition it was in. I got an offer that was about what I expected. From there you have the choice of accepting the offer or not. You can get paid by paypal or check. I accepted the offer, was sent a shipping label. I dropped my bike off at my LBS to have them box it. Once it was boxed, I took it to Fedex and Goodbye Cycle notified me when they received it. A couple days later they sent an email saying that my bike looked good, and I received a check about a week later, which was for the offer minus the cost of shipping.

I would recommend Goodbye Cycle to other riders. The process was straightforward and the offer was reasonable. Overall dealing with Goodbye Cycle was a positive experience.


----------



## dcitron (Nov 1, 2010)

Not happy with the experience with Goodbye. I filled out their form (accurately) and send numerous pictures. They came back with an offer that I accepted and after they received the bike claimed the condition was not what they thought.....They are professionals and saw photos ....really

I feel they are a scam! I told them just to send back the bike. I am sure enough people just accept a lower price because they dont want to bother.....Dont sell your bike to them!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

dcitron said:


> Not happy with the experience with Goodbye. I filled out their form (accurately) and send numerous pictures. They came back with an offer that I accepted and after they received the bike claimed the condition was not what they thought.....They are professionals and saw photos ....really
> 
> I feel they are a scam! I told them just to send back the bike. I am sure enough people just accept a lower price because they dont want to bother.....Dont sell your bike to them!


They ALWAYS pull this "not as described" card in ways to get rock-bottom acquisition pricing. They wanted $150 back or they would have Paypal pull all $1650 from my bank checking account, while still in possession of my bike fully parted-out. Leonard has a good scam going...when he can get all his $$$$ back while holding your bike hostage. :madman: Their eBay alter ego is RSBATFISH.

Yeah, Goodbye cycle....


----------



## dcitron (Nov 1, 2010)

Agreed. That is why I posted here. Just want everybody to know.....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

dcitron said:


> Not happy with the experience with Goodbye. I filled out their form (accurately) and send numerous pictures. They came back with an offer that I accepted and after they received the bike claimed the condition was not what they thought.....They are professionals and saw photos ....really
> 
> I feel they are a scam! I told them just to send back the bike. I am sure enough people just accept a lower price because they dont want to bother.....Dont sell your bike to them!


Did they send the bike back?


----------



## dcitron (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a FedEx tracking number so should be here in a couple days


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

As another poster mentioned, never link PayPal to your primary bank accounts. Just like ordering anything on the internet, I have a completely different account/card that always has a zero balance. Fill it when you need to buy something, keep it empty otherwise. Reduces the chances of every getting screwed over.

Send your bike, get the money, pull it out of your temp account. 

If you send pictures, accurate descriptions, and the company agreed upon it and sent you the money? Sorry, deals done. All they can do is attempt to sue you, which no credible lawyer would ever touch with a 40ft pole. Now if you only sent text descriptions, or the pictures are of a completely different bike? Yeah, a lawyer could make you pay up because of fraud. However if everything is accurate and they are just trying to scam you over? Yeah, they won't win.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

wow, i didn't know of this scam/ business until seeing this thread. since they get your bike before sending you money, it shifts a lit of risk to the seller and gives the buyer an opportunity to re-work the deal. be warned out there...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

cjsb said:


> wow, i didn't know of this scam/ business until seeing this thread. since they get your bike before sending you money, it shifts a lit of risk to the seller and gives the buyer an opportunity to re-work the deal. be warned out there...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It sounds like if you use the paypal option you actually get paid before they get the bike. But the scam seems to be once they get it...they claim it's not what they were expecting based on the given description. Then they file a claim through paypal and get their money back or force you to give a partial refund. Then they make you pay them even more money to send your bike back essentially holding your bike for ransom if you don't.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Nubster said:


> It sounds like if you use the paypal option you actually get paid before they get the bike. But the scam seems to be once they get it...they claim it's not what they were expecting based on the given description. Then they file a claim through paypal and get their money back or force you to give a partial refund. Then they make you pay them even more money to send your bike back essentially holding your bike for ransom if you don't.


YOu are right, from some of the other posts I read you get paid before but they seem to use disputes as part of their strategy to get a lower price that you might not agree to otherwise.

I suppose the biggest red flag is their business model, i.e., you are selling to a re-seller and they want to buy as low as they can get away with. I read that on Shark Tank the majority of agreed to deals on the air do not go through, they are subject to check and either they find something legitimate to back out or they just refuse. Same with Hell's Kitchen, apparently he has never or very rarely awarded the position that was advertised to the winner.

If there is a defense for "Goodby Bike" they are buying bikes and taking the risk re-selling. If i boought something that showed up significantly different than advertised, I'd want some compensation, too. It just sounds like they have it down to a science.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

cjsb said:


> YOu are right, from some of the other posts I read you get paid before but they seem to use disputes as part of their strategy to get a lower price that you might not agree to otherwise.
> 
> I suppose the biggest red flag is their business model, i.e., you are selling to a re-seller and they want to buy as low as they can get away with. I read that on Shark Tank the majority of agreed to deals on the air do not go through, they are subject to check and either they find something legitimate to back out or they just refuse. Same with Hell's Kitchen, apparently he has never or very rarely awarded the position that was advertised to the winner.
> 
> If there is a defense for "Goodby Bike" they are buying bikes and taking the risk re-selling. If i boought something that showed up significantly different than advertised, I'd want some compensation, too. It just sounds like they have it down to a science.


Exactly. What sours this for me, was I spent nearly $600 with them *first*. Then, they basically called their own customer a "liar" and demanded I refund them partially or they back completely out....while still in possession of my bike.

As a Moderator - I realize I shouldn't smear a reseller on here...but I'm telling my own experience with them as how it really transpired, straight-up.

Deal at your own risk...


----------



## dcitron (Nov 1, 2010)

I know I started this most recent conversation, but I do not think that Leonard is a dishonest guy. In my instance, he had a different impression about the condition of the bike then I did after all the photos were sent. All in all, we agreed to disagree and he sent back my bike and sent back his money....no one was angry....and he paid for shipping....the only advise I would give is to have a long conversation and go over all the pictures about the bike so there is not any confusion.....by the way, I immediately listed my bike and sold it for lots more...


----------



## brainbckt (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm wondering if there is an issue with some of the submittals (either their form or the submitter making errors). On the one issue above, goodbyecycle responds that the submitter identified the bike as having Ultegra components, when it didn't. This seems significant, as I believe they don't always resell bikes complete - sometimes they are stripped down for parts. My 2 cents, I had a good experience selling to these guys, as did a friend of mine.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

they are a re-seller, and even if they are legit, you should be able to sell for more on your own. you pay in terms of a lower price for them doing all the "dirty" work. if price matters to you, don't sell to a re-seller.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodbyecycle (Oct 13, 2011)

@cayenne pepa

I do not know who you are or what the situation is that you are upset about but if you will let me know. I will be happy to post all of the details of our transaction here. We are trying hard to make everyone happy but it is not always possible. If we failed to please you, I am sorry. In rare cases where the bike significantly different than the info we were provided we offer to send the bike or make a new offer. We do not like doing this but it is really the only possible solution. It has to be a significant problem for us to even bring it up, after all if the customer chooses to take the bike back we are paying shipping 2 ways. Again, I am sorry if we disappointed you.


----------



## goodbyecycle (Oct 13, 2011)

Crickets... For some reason Cayenne Pepa does not want to let us know who he is so we can share the details of this transaction that he is so upset about from some time in 2014... It seems a little unfair to use your position as moderator on this forum to trash our business and not give us a chance to at least respond.


----------



## brainbckt (Dec 30, 2003)

goodbyecycle said:


> Crickets... For some reason Cayenne Pepa does not want to let us know who he is so we can share the details of this transaction that he is so upset about from some time in 2014... It seems a little unfair to use your position as moderator on this forum to trash our business and not give us a chance to at least respond.


Bump. I have to agree with this. Bad form to use moderator status as a bully pulpit. Cayenne, goodbyecycle is willing to hash out the facts in public, so what say you?


----------

